# How to make certain parts of a Black and White Photo Color - Photoshop Tutorial



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

This tutorial is to help you learn how to make certain spots color after you have converted a color photo to black and white. Ok after you have the picture that you want to work on open in photoshop:










1. Convert the photo to black and white using a Channel Mixer Adjustment Layer, If you need help with this step please refer to My Conversion to Black and White Tutorial.

2. Make sure you have Channel Mixer Adjustment Layer selected in the Layers menu.










3. Click on the Brush Tool,

4. (make sure the colors you are working with are black and white).










5. Using the color black, carefully brush over the parts of the picture that you want to be in color, (you made need to adjust brush sizes for the small details). When you do this the parts that you brush should turn back to color.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Yet another excellent post :thumb:

This seems to be another way of achieving the same effect as in this thread Does this way have any advantages?

One tip I would add to this is when you think that you've finished, turn off the visibility of the coloured layer which will cause the coloured parts of the image to appear in the transparency "colour", e.g. checkerboard. This makes it easier to spot where you've missed - especially darker areas of the image such as shadows. For example......









Now, with the colour layer turned off you can see bits that I've missed (the black areas in the checkerboard), e.g. the wheels, which don't appear obvious in the colour image.


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

A nice graphical explanation of my mini tutorial on "This thread".
The advantages of this method are: Adjustment layers are none destructive, i.e. you can switch them on and off, and comeback to them later if you make a mistake, or you need to re-adjusts. you can use them not just for colour mixing techniques, but also for levels, curves, saturation, brightness, and with CS3 (only beta for now) you can even do filters in this way, like sharpening or blurring... among others. Another advantage is, the mask created by the layer, allows you to apply levels (or any other adjustment) only to an specific part of the image.
Adjustment layers opens your creative choices. :thumb:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Gg


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers guys


----------

